# New Soap Rocks Tutorial by the 1 and only Bonnie B....



## IanT (Mar 13, 2010)

Bonnie has just updated her rock/gemstone soap tutorial...check it out! It gives more step-by-step instructions than the last one and includes more pictures so you can get a greater feel for the process! I am definitely going to try to make something like this soon! Pretty amazing!! I cant even believe some of this is SOAP! lol

I would put it next to my amethyst and selenite pillars and people probably would be able to know the difference!!

Check out the Rock/Gemstone Soap Tutorial here


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 10, 2010)

Gorgeous stuff! Nice tutorial too, thanks!


----------



## IanT (Apr 10, 2010)

no worries!! 

Glad to have found Bonnie, she is a real nice person and wants nothing more than to further the knowledge of people trying to make such soaps!

I still cant get over that you can make soap look that amazing... It surreal!!!

like if someone wasnt allowed to touch the soaps, but was able to give a close inspection; Id wonder if theyd even know the difference!....

It would be a cool "You got punk'd" type thing lol


----------



## Pepper (Apr 15, 2010)

I never cease to be amazed at the generosity of soapers.       No matter what masterpieces they come up with, they're always happy to share the details with the rest of us.    Does soaping make lovely people, or do lovely people gravitate to soapmaking?


----------



## juniperchan (Apr 19, 2010)

O.M.G .... that soap tutorial is great! the soap looks sooo amazing!! As a beginner i cant wait to get a bit more confidence before i even attempt this, but it is definately on my "Amazing soap to be attempted" list 

thank you so much for sharing your soap techniques and recipe


----------



## tespring (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, that tutorial gave me SO many ideas!  TY to the poster!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you, Bonnie!

What great timing. I just got some micas and was thinking of playing around and trying to make a quartz soap. This tutorial is really a great help. 

IanT -

Thanks for posting the link.


----------

